# Confused about border control and marriage certificate for non European.



## SirBaron (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for any help you can provide confused as to what to do! 

So basically my fiancée is Japanese she recently got her marriage tourist visa accepted to come to the UK from 6th February to the 6th August. 

We are planning to leave around 3rd of August to permanently live in Germany. 

What my confusion is, we are possibly using either ferry so we can drive there and take our possessions with us which arrives in Roterdam in Holland , but if not we would instead arrive in Amsterdam via plane, because where my German relatives live it's easier to get to them and cheaper via holland. 

Her passport would obviously be in her maiden name and not her new name stated on the marriage certificate. As will her flight/ferry ticket would still be under her maiden name. 

My confusion lies is that because we will be arriving in holland and not Germany. How are we going to be able to explain to border control that 1. She actually is married the me and 2. Holland is just a transit to emsburen in Germany. 

I don't want to travel all the way there and then be refused entry. 

I know Japan and Germany have a special arrangements where she doesn't need a visa to enter the country, but because we enter through holland not sure how it affects us. 

Again thanks for any help!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If she gets a passport and other papers with her new name before travelling, the problem disappears.
If that is not possible (for whatever reason I cannot imagine), carrying a marriage certificate stating her old and new name might help.
Or you let her keep her old name (conversion by marriage is not required)!


----------



## SirBaron (Jul 18, 2014)

Would she able to do that from the japanese embassy in London?

As for the name change she wants my surname.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, ask at the Japanese embassy, but in general I would expect it to be possible.


----------



## SirBaron (Jul 18, 2014)

I just tried and the "english speaking" one couldn't understand me passed me on, then got a Japanese only speaking person, tried again several times seems there's very few different staff there. So that was a waste of time.

If she can't replace it then I will just use the marriage certificate method and pray ¬_¬


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It's an embassy's job to provide these services to their citizens living in the host country - and your wife will have to update the paperwork anyway at some point.
If they don't speak your language, perhaps your wife (or wife-to-be) should call them instead?


----------

